# Tank Cleaning Tips?



## YuukikoOgawa (Jul 26, 2013)

So the last few times I've cleaned the Mouse Tank, I've done it by removing the does and placing them in a large plastic tub while I pick out their toys, leftover chewables, uneaten Mazuri pellets that haven't gone soft or stale, etc.

The hard plastic items, like the wheels, I generally give a quick wipe down with cleaner, but the softer things I've been mostly leaving alone so they have some of their own scent still in there. The dishes get switched out for clean ones, so the dirty ones just go in the dishwasher.

Then the bedding all goes in the trash, the whole inside gets scrubbed down with cleaner, and sometimes Windex, then fresh bedding goes. I'm working on finding an attachment for a showerhead with the long flexible thing that would allow me to take the whole thing into the tub and really scrub it...

So my question is this: when I take the does out, they always seem really frantic and stressed, and it makes me feel terrible. Am I doing this right, or am I missing something that would help them feel better?

I've also tried giving them treats while they're waiting for the cage cleaning to finish.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Cleaning their tub is good for them, even if they look upset. It is hard to let such a small animal know that you mean no harm  Just keep in mind it is temporary.

You could swap out the shower head with any hand held from Lowes or Home Depot. The hose usually run around 72". It's very easy to swap them out.

Also, you can find this at both places: http://www.fixtureuniverse.com/products ... lsrc=aw.ds

The larger end simply slips over the tub spout for a temporary sprayer


----------



## YuukikoOgawa (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks!

I'm still getting used to mice and their ways...I'm used to either cats or parrots. Parrots are prey animals, like mice, but they're a lot more dependent on sight than mice. I'm still getting used to the idea that mice are effectively blind; they rely on mostly scent and hearing.

The one consideration I have to make with a shower head attachment is that I live in an apartment...


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I would swap out white vinegar for the Windex. The ammonia in the Windex is probably not the best things for the mice to be breathing.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I allways keep some of the bedding, when I move the mice out to the spair box all the hay that is dry goes in there with them then when they back so does the hay. Keeps there scent and saves wasting bedding

There going frantic when you move them as there in a place without there scent and have no shelter while your cleaning.


----------



## YuukikoOgawa (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been trying to at least give them some of the same toys, unless the toys are really filthy. I was hoping that would have enough of their scent, but is the small bit of bedding a better option?


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I too used to keep a handful of the cleaner bedding to put back in. I found mine chewed through toys too fast for the toy thing to be an option lol  They will get used to whatever routine you get into though


----------



## YuukikoOgawa (Jul 26, 2013)

I noticed the other day that they do seem to like being on a towel on my bed, where they can explore a bit but I can still keep track of them. Then I just throw the sheets in the wash when they're back in their cage.


----------

